# Increase in Comp and Coll Deductible



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

It's official.

Uber has matched Lyft's $2500 deductibles as of 3/1/21.

They buried the increase in the individual state links and in a fuzzy graphic on their landing page.

Reprehensible.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

NGOwner said:


> It's official.
> 
> Uber has matched Lyft's $2500 deductibles as of 3/1/21.
> 
> ...


Does either platform cover comprehensive damage? Under what circumstances? For instance you're parked waiting for the pax to board and a tree falls on your car?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> It's official.
> 
> Uber has matched Lyft's $2500 deductibles as of 3/1/21.
> 
> ...


I had to go to the website to find this; my insurance documents in the app show the policies through March 1 only. But there it is:

"Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance
As long as you maintain comprehensive and collision coverage on your personal auto insurance, Uber maintains insurance on your behalf that will kick in to provide protection for physical damage to your car up to its actual cash value, regardless of who is at fault. There is a $2,500 deductible that you must pay first before this coverage applies. Certain vehicles offered through the Vehicle Marketplace are subject to a $1,000 deductible."


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

I love how they increase our deductible when they release the results of the UBER sucks survey. Oh wait, "Just OK" is held to be a positive in UBER speak. Notice they took one of the least preferred method to continue feedback (town hall meeting-6%) as the means to "our next step". Not passive aggressive at all. This company......I don't know what else to say.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If you have collision on your car your insurance company will reimburse you the difference between your deductible and $2500.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> If you have collision on your car your insurance company will reimburse you the difference between your deductible and $2500.


????? You mean if you have a Rideshare insurance policy? I'm pretty sure your personal policy will not.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

without rideshare or Commerical insurance, you'll get nothing............
No personal insurance policy will cover you if you do rideshare.......


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> ????? You mean if you have a Rideshare insurance policy? I'm pretty sure your personal policy will not.


Yes. With a ride share endorsement.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a rideshare endorsement my coverage covers the difference between the $500 on my policy and the $2500 Lyft and now Uber has.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Yes. With a ride share endorsement.


I've heard some do this but I don't think every Rideshare endorsement does this . I've also heard some of them cover lost wages as well


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I spent half an hour plus on the phone with my insurance company yesterday. Spoke with 3 different agents, in both Policy and Claims departments. My rideshare gap insurance covers only that, the gap between going online and accepting a ping. From the time I accept a ping to the time I drop off the pax/food, I am covered by Uber's insurance including its abomination of a deductible.

Y'all better interrogate y'alls insurance companies regarding just what is covered before you get in an accident that costs you $2,500.

Sadly I won't be able to drive anymore, except in the following conditions, because it's simply too risky for the chump change I make:

- early mornings on the weekends (streets are empty) AND good weather

- in any conditions after my car has depreciated to less than a reasonable amount, like $1,500, i.e. I'm almost looking for an excuse to get a newer car. This is probably 2 years away, when my 2013 Elantra GT will be 10 years old.

If your insurance covers most of the deductible, good for you; I just don't want to change insurance companies for a part time side gig that doesn't even pay me that much lately.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have Allstate and it will reimburse me for the difference between Uber deductible and mine of $500. That's in New York State, Long Island.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So that's 208-357 HOURS to cover the deductible for an accident.

I want that to settle in, 208-357 hours you need to ant to cover the deductible.

35 weeks of working weekends around here part time,

or 5 weeks of full time driving.

BUT WAIT, it gets worse,


The above are PRE COVID numbers.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Awe come on Unicorn, don't you read they pay us $20 to $30 an hour. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm waiting for their standard speech that by raising the deductible we will earn more money😅


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

***** AND MOAN
***** AND MOAN
***** AND MOAN

What many are ignoring is that COMP and COLLISION are only for things YOU are at fault for, or the perpetrator is unknown.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> @@@@@ AND MOAN
> @@@@@ AND MOAN
> @@@@@ AND MOAN
> 
> What many are ignoring is that COMP and COLLISION are only for things YOU are at fault for, or the perpetrator is unknown.


Because if we ARN'T at fault the other guy's insurance covers you, or if like you said the perpetrator is unknown it also covers you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> @@@@@ AND MOAN
> @@@@@ AND MOAN
> @@@@@ AND MOAN
> 
> What many are ignoring is that COMP and COLLISION are only for things YOU are at fault for, or the perpetrator is unknown.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Because if we ARN'T at fault the other guy's insurance covers you, or if like you said the perpetrator is unknown it also covers you.


Unless it's Lyft. They dropped their uninsured or underinsured motorist coverage here in Colorado last year. Also if you have passengers in your vehicle, what are the chances the other person has enough coverage to cover all of you guys?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Unless it's Lyft. They dropped their uninsured or underinsured motorist coverage here in Colorado last year. Also if you have passengers in your vehicle, what are the chances the other person has enough coverage to cover all of you guys?


Good point. Here in CA , the state minimum requirement is 15/30/5. So $15k per person, with a maximum payout per accident of $30k. Those minimums haven't changed in the sixty odd years I've been buying cars. I add under/uninsured coverage and medical because so many drivers run bare here.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Everyone has a bad day once in a while. I think it's foolish to presume that you won't be found at fault in an accident, ever.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber is bumping that deductible to $3,000

What difference does any of it make, Uber and Lyft only carry double your states minimum for coverage, buy a 10 yr old POS and run it into the ground, U/L insurance isn't going to do anything. Colorado minimums are 25/50/15, Uber only carries 50/100/30, heck my personal coverage is 100/300/100 as a custom policy, stop acting like these companies care. If these states gave a damn, U/L would carry no less than 250/500/250, $1 mill. liability and $5 mill umbrella.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Uber is bumping that deductible to $3,000
> 
> What difference does any of it make, Uber and Lyft only carry double your states minimum for coverage, buy a 10 yr old POS and run it into the ground, U/L insurance isn't going to do anything. Colorado minimums are 25/50/15, Uber only carries 50/100/30, heck my personal coverage is 100/300/100 as a custom policy, stop acting like these companies care. If these states gave a damn, U/L would carry no less than 250/500/250, $1 mill. liability and $5 mill umbrella.


Insurance is expensive and I'm sure the rideshare companies are saving a lot by keeping it minimal. I'm really starting to think 10 year old POS is the way to go (was already into the 5+ year old POS philosophy). And any pax who comment on vehicle quality can exit the vehicle after a short lecture on economics and a canceled trip.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

NGOwner said:


> It's official.
> 
> Uber has matched Lyft's $2500 deductibles as of 3/1/21.
> 
> ...


I never expected them to cover shit in the first place. That's why I have a lawyer, a dash cam, and a lawyer fund. I love Uber and the opportunity they've given all of us, but you know how they are. You could be the safest driver on Earth when some ****** rear-ends you, and Uber will immediately view you as a liability. Prepare for that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberApfel said:


> I never expected them to cover shit in the first place. That's why I have a lawyer, a dash cam, and a lawyer fund. I love Uber and the opportunity they've given all of us, but you know how they are. You could be the safest driver on Earth when some @@@@@@ rear-ends you, and Uber will immediately view you as a liability. Prepare for that.


You're only a liability if Uber's insurance covers the claim. They determine whether you're a liability or not and yes they gotten stricter over the years. I don't know how I held this job past the first 6 months but by some miracle I did. Cleaned up my act after that


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Uber is bumping that deductible to $3,000
> 
> What difference does any of it make, Uber and Lyft only carry double your states minimum for coverage, buy a 10 yr old POS and run it into the ground, U/L insurance isn't going to do anything. Colorado minimums are 25/50/15, Uber only carries 50/100/30, heck my personal coverage is 100/300/100 as a custom policy, stop acting like these companies care. If these states gave a damn, U/L would carry no less than 250/500/250, $1 mill. liability and $5 mill umbrella.


One of the many reasons I'd rather drive a cab.

There's 3 ways an accident can go, And in every single one I'm better off than if it happened in uber.

If it's my fault I get fired.... they won't even bother trying to go after me because they know from experience it's a waste of time. They are covering my liability under contract anyway, so not my problem. One of the many reasons renting cabs costs and arm and a leg. I don't even have to pay the deductible, like I said they arn't going to come after me for the cash because chances are high that even if they got a judgment that unemployed IC won't have 2 dimes to rub together, and the entire endevour will cost more than they can claw back anyway.

If it's my fault and I don't get fired, well screw it it's $800 spread out over 160 payments of $5.00 per shift. I'm not even joking...

It's not my fault, well it's on the cab companies lawyers. Worst case scenario my Aflac kicks in. Then eventually I get a cab from whatever hospital i'm in back to the shop to recover my car. I've taken the ride of Shame in the tow truck before so.. whatever.

In any event it isn't my car to fix... I don't really care what happens to the car I rent from the cab company, it's not my problem. Worst case scenerio I get fired.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> It's official.
> 
> Uber has matched Lyft's $2500 deductibles as of 3/1/21.
> 
> ...


And here I was thinking I might start driving again occasionally after I get my second vaccine dose. It would be nice to get out of the house.

I guess not. I've got a $500 collision deductible, I could live with the $1k, but $2500 isn't acceptable to me. It's why I didn't drive for Lyft, I signed up and did a few trips, then stopped because it didn't pay any better and I was risking my car.

Oh well. I paid off the car today, and my concept for signing up originally was to make enough extra to make the payments without taking anything away from the rest of my budget or eating too much time. That worked for about four months, then Uber cut the rates and surges disappeared, too many ants meant I wasn't clearing $30+/hour any more.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JonC said:


> And here I was thinking I might start driving again occasionally after I get my second vaccine dose. It would be nice to get out of the house.
> 
> I guess not. I've got a $500 collision deductible, I could live with the $1k, but $2500 isn't acceptable to me. It's why I didn't drive for Lyft, I signed up and did a few trips, then stopped because it didn't pay any better and I was risking my car.
> 
> Oh well. I paid off the car today, and my concept for signing up originally was to make enough extra to make the payments without taking anything away from the rest of my budget or eating too much time. That worked for about four months, then Uber cut the rates and surges disappeared, too many ants meant I wasn't clearing $30+/hour any more.


I said I wasn't going to drive very often due to the deductible, but I can't help it. I still do 5 to 10 Eats deliveries on Saturday and Sunday morning/afternoon, when people aren't in a hurry etc.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm really starting to think 10 year old POS is the way to go


I have always been a strong proponent of this. I did X and XL starting with an 8 year old Honda Odyssey. When I started it had 189,000 miles on it! :roflmao: My only caveat is that the POS should still look decent, people couldn't believe the age of my van because it was in very good shape even though it had a low value. I did it so I could walk away from the car if there was ever an accident.

Ironically, just as it was about to age out I got rear ended by a beer truck on the way to picking up a pax. Since there was no pax in the van I just cancelled and never even reported the accident to either Uber or my own insurance company. The beer distributor paid me $4,000 cash so they didn't hav e to go thru their insurance. I didn't fix the van and still used it for another 3 months for Uber with lift gate damage and no pax ever said anything or reported it to Uber! When I was done the van was 10 years old and had 249,000 miles on it. I ended up pocketing the money and letting one of my teenagers use the van. The best way by far is to Uber or Lyft is with a beater that still looks decent.

Now, I only do food delivery so the car could be a flaming POS and no one cares.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I have always been a strong proponent of this. I did X and XL starting with an 8 year old Honda Odyssey. When I started it had 189,000 miles on it! :roflmao: My only caveat is that the POS should still look decent, people couldn't believe the age of my van because it was in very good shape even though it had a low value. I did it so I could walk away from the car if there was ever an accident.
> 
> Ironically, just as it was about to age out I got rear ended by a beer truck on the way to picking up a pax. Since there was no pax in the van I just cancelled and never even reported the accident to either Uber or my own insurance company. The beer distributor paid me $4,000 cash so they didn't hav e to go thru their insurance. I didn't fix the van and still used it for another 3 months for Uber with lift gate damage and no pax ever said anything or reported it to Uber! When I was done the van was 10 years old and had 249,000 miles on it. I ended up pocketing the money and letting one of my teenagers use the van. The best way by far is to Uber or Lyft is with a beater that still looks decent.
> 
> Now, I only do food delivery so the car could be a flaming POS and no one cares.


I've got some minor grille damage due to skidding off the road into a snow bank 2 years ago. I drove pax for a year after that (before COVID) and they didn't seem to notice or care. I'll likely go back to early morning Airport runs once I've been fully vaccinated, and I'm sure they won't care then either. "Just get me there on time."


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

That's why they have to be scumbags at uber hq, They know drivers costs have been going up but they slash prices.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> That's why they have to be scumbags at uber hq, They know drivers costs have been going up but they slash prices.


BUT, BUT, BUT, drivers love driving for us


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> BUT, BUT, BUT, drivers love driving for us


And for FREE!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I wonder if the insurance companies put the screws to uber and thats why they got so greedy.James River gave up on them didn't they?


----------

